# Cyber Monday



## csb (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't forget to use the Amazon affiliate link, located in here http://engineerboards.com/forum/145-eb-amazon-link/, to help keep the lights on around here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Here's some good deals for the techy types:

https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/16/these-10-tech-gifts-are-already-at-black-friday-pricing/?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=Facebook_Ads&amp;utm_campaign=Prospecting_BlackFriday10Gifts_SaleID%3D11071_11.16.2017

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey @knight1fox3 - find me a sub $600 deal on a gaming desktop (don't care about actual gaming presently, but it would be nice...)!  Intel/Nvidia combo, preferably.  I missed a screaming deal last week that I thought was all weekend long, but wasn't   

Current desktop is 8 years old and about to take a dump.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Supe said:


> Hey @knight1fox3 - find me a sub $600 deal on a gaming desktop (don't care about actual gaming presently, but it would be nice...)!  Intel/Nvidia combo, preferably.  I missed a screaming deal last week that I thought was all weekend long, but wasn't
> 
> Current desktop is 8 years old and about to take a dump.


Why not just build it? I'm not a fan of the pre-assembled variety because with it being in the $600 range, it's going to have $hit components that are generally purchased in bulk. If you're interested in that route, let me know and I can spec out all the parts. Up to you if you would want me to assemble/test and ship to you.


----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Why not just build it? I'm not a fan of the pre-assembled variety because with it being in the $600 range, it's going to have $hit components that are generally purchased in bulk. If you're interested in that route, let me know and I can spec out all the parts. Up to you if you would want me to assemble/test and ship to you.


This was the one I missed out on.  Only thing I know was a turd in it is the power supply.  I more or less need a plug and play solution, I just don't have the time at this point unless you think its something I can put together in an afternoon.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0747W15QL/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;psc=1


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 27, 2017)

so I got a pretty decent deal on some things. $150 for an Echo Plus and a Dot. And $500 for an Xbox One S, cooling tower, extra controller, kinect sensor and about 4 or 5 games


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Supe said:


> This was the one I missed out on.  Only thing I know was a turd in it is the power supply.  I more or less need a plug and play solution, I just don't have the time at this point unless you think its something I can put together in an afternoon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0747W15QL/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;psc=1


The issues I see with just reading the Amazon info (or lack thereof): 


No mention of motherboard manufacturer and/or specs - this is the foundation of any good PC, and with a turd mobo, all problems/performance issues will stem from here

No mention of memory manufacture and/or specs - 16GB is quickly becoming the defacto standard for a good amount of basic memory

RX 580 is a good video card, but meh on performance - again, no mention on the specs other than video buffer size being 4GB

No solid state drive for that price is a definite face-palm - the 1TB is nice for storage, but there are SO many more options now for much faster and more efficient drive performance

As you said, no mention of the power supply specifics

Bottom line, seems flashy on the outside, but "meh" on the inside

Are you open to the option of me quoting something and building it for you? I generally can build a gamer rig in a single evening after dinner. But I have a fairly functional workshop and all the necessary tools to make this an easy task for me. If you still want to go the pre-fab route, I'll look around to see if anything catches my eye where I can see the specs of all components.


----------



## Supe (Nov 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> The issues I see with just reading the Amazon info (or lack thereof):
> 
> 
> No mention of motherboard manufacturer and/or specs - this is the foundation of any good PC, and with a turd mobo, all problems/performance issues will stem from here
> ...


Fire away, you've got my info!  Remember, my baseline is an 8 year old Dell, which like myself, has trouble waking up.

Edit: Do include a cheapie optical drive in it, please.  Need a way to install our completely legal, totally legitimate copy of Photoshop and convert some CD's to MP3's.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2017)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for a Chromebook in the $300 range? It's for my future MIL, who doesn't need anything fancy, just something functional and new.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 27, 2017)

Costco sells a few.

Have a membership?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Costco sells a few.
> 
> Have a membership?


Nope.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2017)

Also, my friend has started a seasonal packing position with Amazon, and she's started doing a little IG story series about the things she packs everyday. She usually highlights what she packed the most of, and what the weirdest thing she packed was. It's pretty funny!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Also, my friend has started a seasonal packing position with Amazon, and she's started doing a little IG story series about the things she packs everyday. She usually highlights what she packed the most of, and what the weirdest thing she packed was. It's pretty funny!


You can't leave us hanging like that...do tell.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 27, 2017)

We bought an Eero. I was skeptical because as I told Mr. YMZ, "An excellent wireless network isn't going to make our shitty broadband connection any better." I'm eating my words now (silently) as I'm in a former dead zone that now has lightning fast speed.

HE'S GRINNING AT ME FROM THE KITCHEN LIKE A CHESHIRE CAT NOW AND ASKING HOW THE INTERNET SPEED IS. Ugh.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 28, 2017)

He just texted me to announce that the bathroom now has excellent signal from the "Skynet Global Defense Network" (our new network name).


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 28, 2017)

Is it too late to cyber?

a/s/l?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> He just texted me to announce that the bedroom now has excellent signal from the "Skynet Global Defense Network" (our new network name).


This SSID name is KFox approved! :thumbs:

Mine is "The Cortex". I trust you'll know what that means and what it's from.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 28, 2017)

^ Nice! Also you caught me before my edit - he actually texted me from the potty but me being so prim and proper subconsciously typed "bedroom".


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 28, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Nice! Also you caught me before my edit - he actually texted me from the potty but me being so prim and proper subconsciously typed "bedroom".


Prim and proper?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

This was the only deal I remotely considered purchasing yesterday...


----------



## User1 (Nov 28, 2017)

I got an echo plus (and an echo non plus for upstairs), and new silverware. I've never had my own new full set of silverware, ever. It's like I'm going to officially be an adult, now. I also took my boots to a shoe shop to get new heels and got my garage door serviced. wtf is this adulting stuff???

chatted with alexa last night a little bit. I want to figure out how to get her to talk to my xbox and play tv shows by voice command! 

I'm also very excited to not have any plans this coming weekend and also not be hosting anybody, so i can sit around and do nothing/play video games/sleep whenever I want for however long I want.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You can't leave us hanging like that...do tell.


Well, yesterday, she said what she packed the most was some sort of monkey finger puppet toy... And then couldn't exactly describe the weirdest thing, but it was "some sort of model of female anatomy along with lubricant".


----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> it was "some sort of model of female anatomy along with lubricant".


And thus Cybering Monday was complete.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2017)

I believe that's called a "fleshlight".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Well, yesterday, she said what she packed the most was some sort of monkey finger puppet toy... And then couldn't exactly describe the weirdest thing, but it was "some sort of model of female anatomy along with lubricant".





csb said:


> And thus Cybering Monday was complete.


I wonder who gets to "pack" the industrial 55 gal. size container of lubricant. leggo you be sure to let us know if one of those bad boys ships out.

_***DOES NOT SHIP TO IRELAND***_


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I wonder who gets to "pack" the industrial 55 gal. size container of lubricant. leggo you be sure to let us know if one of those bad boys ships out.
> 
> _***DOES NOT SHIP TO IRELAND***_


10-4.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 28, 2017)

@YMZ PE, time to do your part and take one for the team!


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 28, 2017)

$1,458.35 for a 55 gallon drum, but at least I get Prime shipping.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> $1,458.35 for a 55 gallon drum, but at least I get Prime shipping.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for a Chromebook in the $300 range? It's for my future MIL, who doesn't need anything fancy, just something functional and new.


Have you seen this yet? Looks pretty slick! But it's not cheap.

https://store.google.com/us/product/google_pixelbook


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you seen this yet? Looks pretty slick! But it's not cheap.
> 
> https://store.google.com/us/product/google_pixelbook


I agree, it does look cool. But more than we want to spend! We went with this Lenovo Yoga laptop:

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-yoga-710-2-in-1-11-6-touch-screen-laptop-intel-pentium-4gb-memory-128gb-solid-state-drive-silver/5722757.p?skuId=5722757

It only has one USB port, but we both doubt that will be an issue for a 65 year old lady who is only going to be using it casually.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I agree, it does look cool. But more than we want to spend! We went with this Lenovo Yoga laptop:
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-yoga-710-2-in-1-11-6-touch-screen-laptop-intel-pentium-4gb-memory-128gb-solid-state-drive-silver/5722757.p?skuId=5722757
> 
> It only has one USB port, but we both doubt that will be an issue for a 65 year old lady who is only going to be using it casually.


Not bad! I like the 2-in-1 designs because of how versatile they can be. I bought something similar for LadyFox but with a bit more HP under the hood for games and such. 

The Yoga should be just fine for the MIL. KFPC approved! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not bad! I like the 2-in-1 designs because of how versatile they can be. I bought something similar for LadyFox but with a bit more HP under the hood for games and such.
> 
> The Yoga should be just fine for the MIL. KFPC approved! :thumbs:


Yep, the next laptop I buy myself will be a 2-in-1! Those weren't really that common when I bought my current laptop (2011 Macbook Pro). I have no direct plans to replace my Macbook right now, but in the future, probably won't be buying myself another Apple. I like the look of that Pixelbook! Might wait a few years and see what is there in the future.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> (2011 Macbook Pro).
> 
> Macbook
> 
> Apple.


2 demerits off my original KFPC approval.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> 2 demerits off my original KFPC approval.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> 2 demerits off my original KFPC approval.  &lt;_&lt;


For some reason this made me think of:


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 12, 2017)

I typically stay away from Best Buy. They don't pay their employees very well and don't train them on what they are answering questions about.

Can you buy it on Amazon?

(PS: A licensed engineer can afford that Pixel Book any day of the week.)


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> I typically stay away from Best Buy. They don't pay their employees very well and don't train them on what they are answering questions about.
> 
> Can you buy it on Amazon?
> 
> (PS: A licensed engineer can afford that Pixel Book any day of the week.)


Well, technically, I didn't end up paying for any of this laptop, and the fiancé agreed that it was a wash between our gifts for his family and our gifts for my family. So I bought my family's gifts, and he bought his Mom's.

I actually ended up spending more on my family, but I have more people to buy presents for. Such is life.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2017)

Also, it was about $230 cheaper at Best Buy than Amazon... Sorry, but even if I were paying for it, I probably wouldn't spend 1.5x the price to go somewhere else. Oops, I'm a bad consumer I suppose!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2017)

If I can find it cheaper on Best Buy's website and don't actually have to go into the store, I'm fine purchasing it that way.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2017)

so last week I ordered a bunch of shit of amazon, said it was delivered (had it sent to my office) and it never showed up. Amazon quickly refunded my money but now the things I was buying are either sold out or have increased in cost.... arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 13, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so last week I ordered a bunch of shit of amazon, said it was delivered (had it sent to my office) and it never showed up. Amazon quickly refunded my money but now the things I was buying are either sold out or have increased in cost.... arghhhhhhhhhhh


why didn't they just fill your order?


----------



## csb (Dec 13, 2017)

I've had a number of items cancelled on me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 13, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> If I can find it cheaper on Best Buy's website and don't actually have to go into the store, I'm fine purchasing it that way.


If I'm getting it from Best Buy, I usually make the purchase online and they have it waiting at the pick-up desk in the store within an hour or so.  Keeps it so I'm only in the store for a few minutes and I don't have to spend any time trying to figure out how they categorized anything in the store.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2017)

I was hoping amazon would just "redo" the order - but apparently that's not how they roll...

They did credit me some amazon money for expedited shipping but still a pain- I think the post office put it in someone else's mailbox at our office - I left a sticky note in the mailroom so maybe they will
Show up ANd I'll get to keep my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

#fuckchristmas


----------



## envirotex (Dec 13, 2017)

Flyer_PE said:


> If I'm getting it from Best Buy, I usually make the purchase online and they have it waiting at the pick-up desk in the store within an hour or so.  Keeps it so I'm only in the store for a few minutes and I don't have to spend any time trying to figure out how they categorized anything in the store.


I do this all the time at Lowe's and Home Depot...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2017)

envirotex said:


> I do this all the time at Lowe's and Home Depot...


Same. And now even the grocery store too! Order online and it's all bagged and waiting at a specific designated parking spot up front.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2017)

we haven't tried it yet but our neighbors are raving about Kroger's "clickllist"  I can totally see this would be worth it.

we have actually made a list and let our kids go to the grocery story cause the wife and I hate going that much!


----------



## willsee (Dec 14, 2017)

We do clicklist all the time at Kroger.  Saves money for us being able to shop online at home and not wondering the store with a 2 year old and 5 year old


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Got an early b-day present, Logitech Harmony Elite remote. Which comes with a Logitech hub that Alexa supports. Which means I can now bark commands to my entertainment system and switch between different operating modes with my PS3, movies, and regular TV. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

we went to go use clicklist and we cant pay with our "scrip" cards - which are these gift cards we reload  and Kroger gives around 3% back to our kids band fundraiser - we Kroger the hell out of everything, gas, etc. because it ads up to around a grand a year towards the band fees... sucks that Ill have to go into the store and actually shop for 3 more years


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 18, 2017)

Hubsy got me an Apple Watch.  :wub:  It's one of those devices that when I first heard about it, I was like  :huh:  but then when I started seeing them around, I was like


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Same. And now even the grocery store too! Order online and it's all bagged and waiting at a specific designated parking spot up front.


We just have them deliver. The store has a deal that equates to about $10/month for unlimited delivery (minimum order size).


----------

